# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Conseil de ralisation de jeu video. Quel moteur graphique?

## Jeby57

Bonjour  tous   !
Nous avons un projet de recherche qui consiste  la ralisation d'un jeu vido pour enfant.
Nous devons utiliser la kinect pour capter les mouvements de l'enfant. 
Pour faire simple, le but du jeu est que l'enfant doit passer un avion dans des anneaux.
Il est important pour nous de pouvoir placer les anneaux ainsi que d'autres objets  la vol au cours du jeu.

Nous avons commencer  dtecter les gestes grce  la Kinect en C++.
Nous avons choisi au dpart le moteur CryEngine 3 (Car il utilise le C++). Cependant nous sommes de plus en plus perdu quand  l'intgration des mouvements dans le jeu. 

Une nouvelle question se pose. Sommes nous partit sur le bon moteur graphique ?
Nous avons pens  UDK. Cependant, l'intgration semble tout aussi compliqu d'autant plus qu'il faut apprendre un nouveau langage : UnrealScript
Vers quel moteur vous tourneriez vous?
Avez vous des exemples ou tutoriels quand  l'intgration de la kinect dans ce moteur?

Merci d'avance

----------


## ElGat0

Ce n'est pas vraiment un "problme de moteur" : soit le moteur propose nativement l'intgration de Kinect, soit a n'est pas le cas et il faudra dans tous les cas se dbrouiller.

Je ne connais qu'un seul moteur de jeu qui ait un bon support de Kinect, c'est Unity : c'est vraiment trs simple  mettre en place, et a fonctionne plutt bien.

Dans les autres cas vous serez condamns  utiliser des interfaces pas forcment trs au point, ou dvelopper votre propre systme ; dans ce dernier cas, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de diffrences entre UDK et CryEngine.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Je conseillerai Unity, parce que je le trouve plus simple et qu'il laisse plus de libert. De plus, il a le support de Kinect.

----------

